# gta?



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

what does gta mean in some spec v i seen on cardomain? today i looked @ a 02 spec with lil less then 20k..they are asking 13500...what do u think


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> what does gta mean in some spec v i seen on cardomain? today i looked @ a 02 spec with lil less then 20k..they are asking 13500...what do u think



GTA= grand theft auto. It's stolen! Don't get it! 

Seriously, no idea what the gta means in relation to the Spec V, but as far as price- I got my 03 Spec V with 7375miles on it for $11900.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't buy a used 2002. that was the worst year for the spec v. engine/tranny problems out the wazoo in most cases. and 13,500 is too much to pay for sure.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> don't buy a used 2002. that was the worst year for the spec v. engine/tranny problems out the wazoo in most cases. and 13,500 is too much to pay for sure.


yea i was thinking that too...im probley willing to pay 10500....im in need of a car..i dont kno if u seen or read, but i crashed mine


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i got an 02(late model) with an 03 tranny from the factory, no problems whatsoever, 17k ill sell ya for 10500... im tring to get 11500, but that dosent look like its happening...

im in NY too, if you are interested, pm me...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

BlankgazeX said:


> i got an 02(late model) with an 03 tranny from the factory, no problems whatsoever, 17k ill sell ya for 10500... im tring to get 11500, but that dosent look like its happening...
> 
> im in NY too, if you are interested, pm me...



Got pics?



Wha other cars do you people think i should check out? im gonna try and get a loan today


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

got mine with 11 k and for 9,500.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

So, no1 knows what GTA mean?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I am guessing, "Greater Toronto Area" Sentra club. You can visit their site at GTA Sentra.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Mervic said:


> I am guessing, "Greater Toronto Area" Sentra club. You can visit their site at GTA Sentra.


There ya go..might b that


----------



## Birch (Sep 8, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> So, no1 knows what GTA mean?



It stands for Greater Toronto Area, and that price may very well be $ CAD.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Birch said:


> It stands for Greater Toronto Area, and that price may very well be $ CAD.


nah the 13500 was here in ny..seen the car inperson n test drove it( well, really beat the shit out of it )


----------

